# A shock to your system



## Soocom1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Look on the lh side of the image. 
Its a twisting something. The lightning is affected by it. 
I dont know what it is.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 26, 2019)

Very cool shot.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice pic/capture. That something resembles a water spout, which isn't uncommon but it still looks odd if it is one. Edit: maybe you captured a streamer??? Lightening strikes are attracted to streamers coming up from the ground or objects. I have no idea what else it would be unless you have lens worms.


----------



## edsland (Jul 26, 2019)

Awesome catch...


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 26, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pic/capture. That something resembles a water spout, which isn't uncommon but it still looks odd if it is one. Edit: maybe you captured a streamer??? Lightening strikes are attracted to streamers coming up from the ground or objects. I have no idea what else it would be unless you have lens worms.


Cant be a water spout. Were in NM. W dont HAVE water!!! 

Me thinks a worm lens.. 
pesky little buggers! 


Gracias all.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 26, 2019)

Interesting!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 26, 2019)

Hmmm...there were no tornado warnings at that time, were there? It looks like the rope stage of a tornado...or it could just be a vine's tendril photobombing you!


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 26, 2019)

Maybe one of these guys having a bad night?


----------



## OMP Ron (Jul 26, 2019)

Wow am I envious, I always wanted to get a great shot of a lightning bolt, my wife even made me up a special suit out of aluminum foil with a copper antenna on top for going out in thunderstorms.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 26, 2019)

Maybe just an artifact from a bolt the camera didn't quite catch?


----------



## Winona (Jul 29, 2019)

Great catch!


----------



## Flying Panda (Jul 29, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> .....lens worms.



@K9Kirk - That's too much.  Do you stay awake at night and think these things up?

@ OMP Ron - ...special suit out of aluminum foil with a copper antenna...

Take off your rubber boots! 



Jeff G said:


> Maybe just an artifact from a bolt the camera didn't quite catch?



@Jeff G - I am with you on this. Maybe the artifact is the superheated air left behind by another bolt that the camera didn't catch. It would be nice to hear what the "experts" say.

BTW @Soocom1 - Great capture!


----------



## willard3 (Jul 30, 2019)

¡Cool!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 30, 2019)

Flying Panda said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > .....lens worms.
> ...



Nah, I don't have to stay up late, I have an uncle that was in the C.I.A. and he has a left over batch of MK Ultra's best psychotropics, lol! (I kid of course) really, I'm just an artist with a wild imagination, that's all. My friends tell me I'm a riot after three beers.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 30, 2019)

willard3 said:


> ¡Cool!


Graçias


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 30, 2019)

Perhaps an ion trail from a shot that just occurred?


----------



## johngpt (Jul 30, 2019)

I often shoot 10 to 15 second exposures for lightning and can catch odd things that are revealed by that duration of open shutter before or after the lightning strikes. 
Soocom1, was this from that storm that rolled through for hours on Thursday the 25th?


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 30, 2019)

johngpt said:


> I often shoot 10 to 15 second exposures for lightning and can catch odd things that are revealed by that duration of open shutter before or after the lightning strikes.
> Soocom1, was this from that storm that rolled through for hours on Thursday the 25th?


Yeppers. 

I typically hold the shutter open with bulb so that once the lighting finishes I close the shutter and allow the buffer to clear.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 31, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Yeppers.
> 
> I typically hold the shutter open with bulb so that once the lighting finishes I close the shutter and allow the buffer to clear.


That's a nice technique.
While that dark noodle at left is probably residual sensor stuff, I'd like to think you caught the ever elusive Black Lightning...


----------

